# Audi Le Mans legacy: Thirteen years of success



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

The full Audi history at the Le Mans 24 Hours endurance race. From the 1999 debut with the Audi R8R and Audi R8C, to this year race. It's all here in this complete round-up 

Audi Le Mans legacy: Thirteen years of success


----------

